# Have any of y'all ever considered doing a visual novel?



## Amiir (Jan 23, 2017)

I did, I'd love to make one in fact: I can draw so it'd be cool to make some dough out of it, the problem is that I can't write lol. Considered making a cooperative effort with some other bloke(s) maybe but ehhh I don't know, don't see it working

For those who don't know, a visual novel is kinda like a played comic, a tale with at least a bit of interactivity to it like one of those old choose-your-own-adventure books. Basically a pseudo-game with an emphasis on storytelling
There's plenty of that stuff on Steam but it's mostly weaboo shit and the few anthro VNs that are there... Well let's just say they ain't up my alley


So? Have any of y'all ever considered doing a visual novel?


----------



## xofrats (Jan 23, 2017)

I also want to make a visual novel. I even got an engine to make one in. But I can't write neither xD I'm thinking of making a simple dungeon crawler or maybe a horror story just to make something.


----------



## Nekomura (Jan 24, 2017)

I'd love to make a visual novel, and I bought some software for doing so. Only problem is, I'm too lazy. My art and writing aren't that great anyway.


----------



## Amiir (Jan 24, 2017)

What story ideas did you have in mind?


----------



## galaxy-meow (Jan 24, 2017)

Another artist who can't write but has also floated the idea of a VN reporting in.


----------



## Amiir (Jan 24, 2017)

I'm surprised to see the answer to my question was ''yes''. If writing is the problem then collaborating with artists of the pen (or rather keyboard) is a likely solution. I should probably make a thread asking if there are writers even remotely interested in doing just that. We'll see


----------



## Amiir (Jan 30, 2017)

Seems legit


----------



## Diretooth (Jan 30, 2017)

I like to think of myself as a respectable author and have played a few visual novels. Theoretically, I could make a decent plot, as long as it isn't overtly mature or adult.


----------



## Amiir (Jan 30, 2017)

Are you now? Very well, then you may want to give a look at this newer thread I made for a small bit of extra info

I'll make the other thread I mentioned in there sometime this week. Probably.


----------



## Amiir (Jan 31, 2017)

Alright guys here's the thread I previously mentioned. Do give it a look if y'all are still up for this


----------



## Sogreth (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm in the opposite boat as you all!

I love writing, but I can't draw to save my own life!

I actually just got Ren'Py the other day. Been playing around with that. It's taking me forever to actually learn to use it properly, but I'm learning pretty quick. Plus Google is a good friend.


----------

